# 2009 rogue wont start



## Bpt (Sep 22, 2015)

I had the transmission replaced under warranty this week, after three years of fighting the dealer.
Now, the car will not start. You turn the key, all the dash lights light up but nothing happens. I tried jumping it with no benefit. The brake pedal is very firm and will not go down. I can not move the shifter.

If i manually over ride the shift lock i can move the shifter but it will not start.
The brake lights will work if i push the pedal.

Does this sound like the ignitopn switch or brake switch or other?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the problem started right after the tranny was replaced, then maybe some of the electrical harness connectors weren't fully secured during the new tranny installation. I believe there's a component called the "transmission range switch" that may have a problem. The transmission range switch supplies power to the starter relay and starter control relay.

If you don't see any thing that's obvious like a loose harness connector, then the best thing to do is take the car back to the dealer.


----------

